# ATI-Drivers not working with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10

## Jinidog

I just updated from 2.6.9 to 2.6.10.

It's not my first kernelupdate, I several ones before and never had that problems.

After installing and compiling the new kernel and reemerging ati-drivers, 3D-acceleration is not available anymore.

The module ist loaded correctly, this is the output of the X-Server log.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any
> 
> way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted
> ...

 

----------

## Wedge_

It looks like the problem is that the module isn't loading. The driver has some problems on 2.6.10 kernels, so that's why it's just started happening after you upgraded. If you check your "dmesg" output after attempting to load the module you'll probably see one or two messages about "unknown symbols". There's a patch that should fix it on the forums somewhere, and I think the latest revision of the 3.14.6 driver ebuild may also include the patch, so check you're up to date.

----------

## dencar

They work with both 2.6.10-ck1 and ck2 on my system.

```
[08:44 dennis@dencar ~ ]

$  uname -a

Linux dencar 2.6.10-ck2 #1 Sat Jan 8 18:12:25 EST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

[08:44 dennis@dencar ~ ]

$  glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: ATI

```

----------

## dsd

the errors in your log:

(EE) Failed to load module "randr" (module does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0) 

AUDIT: Sun Jan 9 21:31:58 2005: 5274 X: client 21 rejected from local host 

they dont seem related to ATI drivers...

----------

## Jinidog

The kernel-modul is loaded correctly, as dmesg confirms:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 (root@AMD2800+) (gcc-Version 3.4.3 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.6.6)) #1 Sun Jan 9 21:17:57 CET 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

I already thought of an opengl-update ati, what didn't help.

----------

## Wedge_

Have you tried remerging X?

----------

## Jinidog

No, I haven't.

Why should I?

Anyway, I cannot because Xfree has left portage.

I didn't want to switch to xorg until ati-drivers are stable for version 6.8.

----------

## Wedge_

I suggested it because dsd pointed out that some standard modules are failing to load, including randr and glx. Without glx, you won't get 3D acceleration, and the glx and randr modules are part of the X package. Check if those modules haven't been deleted somehow. If XFree isn't in portage anymore, you can always emerge Xorg 6.7, which is basically the same as XFree 4.3, so the ati-drivers will still work normallym, and then just upgrade to 6.8 when ATI release the new drivers. To get the most recent Xorg 6.7 version, run 

```
emerge \<xorg-x11-6.8.0
```

----------

## JOS654

there is a patch posted in the rage3d linux forum by mtippett(ati dev) to solve this

----------

## Bigun

 *JOS654 wrote:*   

> there is a patch posted in the rage3d linux forum by mtippett(ati dev) to solve this

 

This will get the latest ATI driver to work with xorg v6.8.0?

----------

## Wedge_

A link would have been nice....  :Smile: 

Edit: ...and I'm not sure a patch for the driver would help here - if the glx module isn't loading it doesn't matter if the driver is working.

----------

## Wedge_

 *bigun89 wrote:*   

>  *JOS654 wrote:*   there is a patch posted in the rage3d linux forum by mtippett(ati dev) to solve this 
> 
> This will get the latest ATI driver to work with xorg v6.8.0?

 

No, the next driver release will be Xorg 6.8.0 compatible.

----------

## Jinidog

I would like to have a link to that patch, too.

I'm not used to the rage3d board.

----------

## Wedge_

I'm pretty sure the patch JOS654 was talking about wouldn't fix your particular problem. It looks like X itself is the problem, not the fglrx driver.

----------

## slam633

On this vein, I have an ATI 3D Rage Pro Turbo AGP 1x/2x w/ 8mb, I'm running 2.6.9r13 on a Asus P3B board with 226mb Ram.

I'd like to get it into 3D mode, tried the DRI webpage, but with no luck (didn't want to compile).

So I have a couple of questions:

1] When configing the kernel, under character devices, when it asks for chipset, would that be the mainboard chipset, or the video card, or both?

2] Again with the kernel config, if I select DRM, and pick the ATI selection, would that work with an older card?

3] I added VIDEO_CARDS="ati", in my make.conf file, should I reemerge Xorg, or just change the xorg.conf file?

About all I'll ever do is watch a video with this box, but it's a little jerky and I'd like to speed up the video.

Thanks.

----------

## foosh

I just wanted to verify whether the 3.14.6 drivers were still broken on the current x.org (6.8.x) ?   

Is there a patch or anything correcting this?

----------

## Wedge_

 *foosh wrote:*   

> I just wanted to verify whether the 3.14.6 drivers were still broken on the current x.org (6.8.x) ?

 

Yes.

 *foosh wrote:*   

> Is there a patch or anything correcting this?

 

No.

 *slam633 wrote:*   

> 1] When configing the kernel, under character devices, when it asks for chipset, would that be the mainboard chipset, or the video card, or both?

 

The first set of options are for the mainboard chipset - the video card has no impact on what you select here (unless you have an onboard video chipset, I think).

 *slam633 wrote:*   

> 2] Again with the kernel config, if I select DRM, and pick the ATI selection, would that work with an older card?

 

I think so, it should support all older cards. Check the DRI website or manpage for the driver, there will be a list somewhere. You might also find the information in your Xorg log. 

 *slam633 wrote:*   

> 3] I added VIDEO_CARDS="ati", in my make.conf file, should I reemerge Xorg, or just change the xorg.conf file?

 

I think the driver will always be compiled, so you should just have to change your xorg.conf. The VIDEO_CARDS setting was for the x11-drm package, but the kernel DRM replaces that.

----------

## Jinidog

Damn.

I merged Xorg 6.7, it changed nothing.

I still have no glx or dri.

----------

## Jinidog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xb0701000 (size=0x078ff000)
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x
> ...

 

What might "(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)" mean?

----------

## Wedge_

It's a common warning to see (I have it in my current logfile), and can usually be ignored. The following warnings are more indicative of a problem. Do the problems loading the glx and randr modules still show up in your log? If not, we can narrow it down to a problem with the ATI driver.

----------

## Jinidog

The quotation above comes from the newest log file I had.

I tried it with booting an older 2.6.9 kernel, but it was the same result.

So, it's not related to the 2.6.10 kernels, I must have done something in the last weeks, that caused that.

I don't use opengl very often, but I do it sometimes and it worked just some weeks ago, I'm sure.

----------

## Wedge_

And the glx and randr errors dsd pointed out above are now gone? If so, you should look at how the fglrx driver is configured. For example, is your AGP support setup correctly? is the module loading successfully? are any kernel AGP modules loaded (if you're using "UseInternalAGPGART" = "no")?

----------

## Jinidog

agp is initialized correctly:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD2800+ linux # dmesg | grep agp
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
> ...

 

Perhaps I've an idea, what happend...

let me see...

----------

## Jinidog

hmm, glx is back after I merged ati-drivers with less aggressive CFLAGS.

DRI ist still off, perhaps because I compiled the kernel with very aggressive CFLAGS.

I'll compile the kernel again for seeing.

----------

## Jinidog

okay, it was simply a problem that ati-drivers were merged with too aggressive CFLAGS. 

Now everything works.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Wedge_

Alright, I'll add that to my FAQ in case anyone else runs into the same problem.

----------

## OpisWahn

what were your CFLAGS?

----------

## Jinidog

My CFLAGS:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -frerun-cse-after-loop -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fgcse  -mfpmath=387,sse -fforce-addr -frerun-loop-opt -fmove-all-movables -funit-at-a-time"

I tested them all with nbench and they all procudced faster code.

Perhaps they are slower in reallife applications, but there is no was to test it, so I go with them in an AthlonXP 2800+.

One of the last four must have broken ATI-drivers, because without them everything works.

----------

## ph03n1x

Just a raw guess but it could be that it has something to do with gcc?

I havent changed any of my flags etc. but since a while glx doesn't work anymore for me (only 2D acceleration) and that since the day I emerge gcc 3.3.5. With 3.3.4 everything was fine... also some peoples reported problems when updating gcc...

----------

## Jinidog

I'm using gcc-3.4.3.

----------

## foosh

If anyone's having problems compiling anything after having updated GCC, you might check out this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278673&highlight=gtk+gcc

----------

## alienvenom

With DRM compiled into the kernl as a module, how does one load it? (So I can be sure it's loaded.)

----------

## Wedge_

If you're using the ATI driver you don't need to use the DRM in the kernel, and it should really be disabled completely. If you're not using the ATI driver, you should load the "radeon" module.

----------

## JOS654

sorry for the delay i have been busy these days 

here is the patch about i was talking about 

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33798874

----------

## Arainach

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> If you're using the ATI driver you don't need to use the DRM in the kernel, and it should really be disabled completely. If you're not using the ATI driver, you should load the "radeon" module.

 I know that most guides say that, but it's not always true in Practice.  I couldn't get 3D Acceleration on my 9800 Pro until I put DRM in the kernel.

----------

## Wedge_

When you say "put DRM in the kernel", do you mean just enabling the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting, or also enabling the "ATI Radeon" option below that? It definitely isn't normal to need to have it enabled for 3D acceleration to work. I also have a 9800 Pro and have never needed to enable the kernel DRM.

----------

## ph03n1x

Well well, I removed DRM from the kernel, same result, no DRI... this can't be the catch.

I havent changed anything at my config (same xorg.conf same cflags) but after updating gcc and moving to 2.6.10 I have no DRI at all.

Is that mentioned patch already integrated into gentoo ati-drivers?

----------

## Wedge_

The patch isn't in portage yet AFAIK. What exactly is going wrong for you? Is the fglrx module failing to compile, or is it failing to load, or is it loading and you aren't getting 3D acceleration?

----------

## ph03n1x

It's only the 3D acceleration that stopped working suddenly. Noticed that because my useless screensaver was suddenly so slow  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

Yes, but I'm trying to find out why it's not working now. Start by running "lsmod" - is fglrx still listed? If not, do you get an error when you try to load it?

----------

## Arainach

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> When you say "put DRM in the kernel", do you mean just enabling the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting, or also enabling the "ATI Radeon" option below that? It definitely isn't normal to need to have it enabled for 3D acceleration to work. I also have a 9800 Pro and have never needed to enable the kernel DRM.

 DRM is compiled into the kernel, I compiled the Radeon support as a module (As a user suggested in some thread somewhere that I was trying in my quest to get my drivers working), but I don't load it anymore.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Arainach wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   When you say "put DRM in the kernel", do you mean just enabling the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting, or also enabling the "ATI Radeon" option below that? It definitely isn't normal to need to have it enabled for 3D acceleration to work. I also have a 9800 Pro and have never needed to enable the kernel DRM. DRM is compiled into the kernel, I compiled the Radeon support as a module (As a user suggested in some thread somewhere that I was trying in my quest to get my drivers working), but I don't load it anymore.

 

OK, that sounds semi-sensible. If you compile in radeon support, the fglrx module can't be loaded, and I think the same happens when you load the radeon module then try to load the fglrx module. What happens when you disable DRM entirely (error messages etc)?

----------

## ph03n1x

@wedge

lsmod does not show fglrx

but even if i modprobe it i get no acceleration at all

If you need any additional info just shout  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

OK, so you can actually load the fglrx module? If so, then post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, that's where problems usually show up.

----------

## ph03n1x

It's huge  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Release Date: 18 December 2003
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7
> ...

 Last edited by ph03n1x on Mon Jan 17, 2005 12:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

Well, the obvious problem there is that you aren't using the fglrx driver  :Smile:  As the radeon driver says 

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer cards 
```

it won't give you 3D acceleration. Double check that your current kernel does not have DRM enabled (Device drivers -> Character Devices -> Direct Rendering Manager). Recompile and reboot if you have to, then emerge the ati-drivers again. You should use "fglrxconfig" to create a config file for use with the fglrx driver, but since it creates an XF86Config-4 by default you need to copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf when it's done. After you've done all that, and loaded the fglrx module, try starting X again.

----------

## ph03n1x

I just removed it!?!

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> If you're using the ATI driver you don't need to use the DRM in the kernel, and it should really be disabled completely. If you're not using the ATI driver, you should load the "radeon" module.

 

PS: u on irc or so?

----------

## Wedge_

The radeon driver does not provide 3D acceleration support for all newer ATI cards - the log message I pointed out is saying that your card is one of the types that this applies to. Some cards are supported by both the ATI driver and the radeon driver, so that's why some people have to decide between them. You should disable DRM and emerge the ati-drivers to get things working.

----------

## ph03n1x

Ok I managed to get them working again. That's what i did:

-Applied gcc 3.3.5 patch & recompiled gcc

-Reemerged ATI-Drivers

-Recompiled Kernel with DRM support

-Run fglrxconfig & copied the relevant parts to my xorg.conf

Now it accelerates again  :Wink: 

Thx for the help

----------

## foosh

Hey guys, you all are aware that ATI released a new driver with supposed support for x.org 6.8 right?  It was released the 17th.  I'm not at my box now so I haven't tested them yet, but am sooo happy to finally see hope for 3D acceleration on x.org 6.8...

----------

## FiggyG

 *foosh wrote:*   

> Hey guys, you all are aware that ATI released a new driver with supposed support for x.org 6.8 right?  It was released the 17th.  I'm not at my box now so I haven't tested them yet, but am sooo happy to finally see hope for 3D acceleration on x.org 6.8...

 Yep, it works. I'm running 2.6.10-gentoo-r5  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jinidog

For your FAQ, the problem is now gone with ATI-drivers 8.8.

I can compile with my "agressive" CFLAGS.

----------

## Wedge_

OK, thanks for that.

----------

## foosh

 *FiggyG wrote:*   

> Yep, it works. I'm running 2.6.10-gentoo-r5 

 

awesome, what a relief...and after such a long wait!

----------

## plonka2000

Hi guys,

I'm having a great deal of trouble getting Direct Rendering to work.

After hours of reading and fiddling I've finally managed to get the latest ati-drivers module installed and running (from portage re-emerged an hour ago).

I'm using a radeon 9200 PCI card on Kernel 2.6.9-r6.

I've got glxgears working (Which didnt work before) so I know theres OpenGL on some level. I get average 147.000 FPS in glxgears.

For some reason however, when I do the command 'glxinfo | grep direct' i get told direct rendering is not on. I also get this:

'OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect'

My xorg.conf is at http://plonka2000.homelinux.com/linux/xorg.conf

Please help.

----------

## plonka2000

Sorry forgot to mention I'm using Xorg 6.8.0.  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

Could you post your log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) as well? I'm not so sure about PCI cards but I'll see if I can see anything going wrong.

----------

## plonka2000

Which particular log(s) would you like?

----------

## Wedge_

Sorry, I edited the original post  :Smile:  - just /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## plonka2000

UPDATE: my xorg.0.log is now at http://plonka2000.homelinux.com/linux/xorg.0.log for your to see.

----------

## Wedge_

Do you have the fglrx module loaded? Does it make any difference if you set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" (I know it's an AGP setting). I'm not sure what the log for a PCI card usually looks like, I'll see if I can find one somewhere to compare to.

----------

## plonka2000

Hi,

I've just changed the option and it seems Xserver will still boot up (It wasnt before when I was trying that).

It all looks fine but Direct Rendering is still off.   :Confused: 

I've read through your FAQ as well when I was getting it to work initially as well...

EDIT: Sorry forgot to add this:

Yes I have the fglrx module loaded. I also have sis_agp running.

----------

## gojyo

Hi,

I have the same problem: cannot load the glx extension after upgrading to the 2.6.10 kernel.

I've tried emerging the new 8 ati-driver, but X doesn't start at all (it's because some problem in the ati driver), however I've seen in the log that also with the 8 driver glx is not loaded.

I've tried to re-compile the 3.14.6 driver with conservative flags, but i'ts the same.

I use XFree-4.3.0-r5 now; I'm emerging X.org 6.7 to see if it works, anyway, as I read back in this thread, it may not solve my problem.

Here is my Xfree.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any
> 
> way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted
> ...

 

thanks for the help!

----------

## Wedge_

@plonka2000: do you have any errors in your "dmesg" output?

@goyjo: can you post your log again after you finish emerging Xorg?

----------

## frenkel

@plonka2000 did you do

# opengl-update ati

after installing the new drivers/

Good luck,

Frank

----------

## gojyo

emerged x.org, but it's still the same.

Here is my Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> Release Date: 18 December 2003
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7
> 
> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 
> ...

 

----------

## Wedge_

gojyo: did you have any of these USE flags set when emerging xorg - dlloader, static, hardened? They can cause problems if enabled. Also try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" (you need to load the kernel AGP modules first), and turning off FSAA (set "FSAAScale" to "1").

----------

## gojyo

I don't have any of those flags.

I've tried changing "UseInternalAGPGART" and "FSAAScale", but it's the same.

----------

## Wedge_

How is your kernel AGP support configured - is it built as modules or compiled into the kernel? What do you get from "dmesg | grep agpgart" ?

Edit: oops, didn't notice glx is still failing to load. Do you have a file called /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a ?

----------

## gojyo

that file is missing; all I have there is:

libGLcore.a  libdbe.a  libdri.a  libextmod.a  librecord.a  libxtrap.a

----------

## the_mole

OK guys,

here some useful information to get the new 3.6 driver from ati working:

Try the Howto on johannes bauer's home page http://johannes-bauer.com/laptops/acer_travelmate291.php. 

It's working fine for my Radeon 9800 Pro and also the Mobility Radeons with the standard driver from ATI.

OK, it's german, but I'm sure you will be able to follow the instructions given on the command line at chapter "Grafikkarte".

This worked really fine for me, exept one thing:

The kernel developers decided to change one function's name from pci_find_class to pci_get_class. 

After extracting the archive rename all function calls in lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpart_be.c and everithing is compiling fine.

Hope that this will help some guys in here to get it working.

glxgears got about 6000 fps with the new Xorg-6.8.0-driver

Please also check your xorg.conf. A sample is also linked on this page.

cu the_mole

----------

## Wedge_

 *gojyo wrote:*   

> that file is missing; all I have there is:
> 
> libGLcore.a  libdbe.a  libdri.a  libextmod.a  librecord.a  libxtrap.a

 

Try running this command: 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.a /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
```

 then start X again and see if glx loads properly. 

@the_mole: the Gentoo ebuilds do all that for you - there's no need to do anything manually, except maybe the pci_find_class fix, and you can add that to the ebuild easily.

----------

## gojyo

it works!!

Thank u very much!

----------

## plonka2000

Hi all.

Sorry I was at work all day. Just got back.

Frenkel: I used that command just after installing the new drivers (As advised in Wedge_'s FAQ) and still no joy.

Wedge_: I've tried the dmesg and got quite a lot of output.

Right at the end there is a message.

Does anyone know what this means?

Here it is:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (GentooLinux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Tue Nov 30 10:05:10 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fffc000 - 000000000ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65532

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61436 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f57c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4S8L    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2400.215 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 253096k/262128k available (2976k kernel code, 8356k reserved, 1008k data, 184k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4734.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=2367488)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1468k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1070, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 15

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=250.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

radeonfb: ATI Radeon Ya  DDR SGRAM 64 MB

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V280, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9200)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5685

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5719, set palette = c00c5765

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9810 9816 9854 9838 983c 985c 9800 9804 98b0 98b2 98b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xe0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xd1900000, size 16384k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: JLMS DVD-ROM LTD-166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:10.0 [1524:1411]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0080, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PCI1 PS2K USB0 USB3 USB1 USB2 AC97

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 651 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xdc000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49327 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[db800000-db8007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 5, pci mem d2b1a000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 6, pci mem d2b1c000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 11, pci mem d2b1e000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usbmouse

drivers/usb/input/usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000047fdb0]

input: Cypress Sem PS2/USB Browser Combo Mouse on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 10, pci mem d2b64000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

b44.c:v0.94 (May 4, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0e:a6:11:06:cb

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x290-0x297 0x378-0x37f 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 3

input: Cypress Sem PS2/USB Browser Combo Mouse on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx:_r6x_CheckAGPCommand] *ERROR* query for AGP device capabilities failed

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8264 using kernel context 0

bash-2.05b#

```

Thanks all for your help.

----------

## the_mole

@Wedge

OK, you are right, but this worked for me really fine. Perhaps the new drivers came a little later in Gentoo than to do this by hand  :Wink: 

cu the_mole

----------

## Wedge_

 *gojyo wrote:*   

> it works!!
> 
> Thank u very much!

 

 :Very Happy: 

@plonka2000: the last message always indicates a problem of some sort, but I'm not sure whether the others are abnormal given that you have a PCI card instead of an AGP card. Have you tried a kernel without AGP support? It may be confusing the driver if it's enabled but you don't have an AGP card. If nothing else works, you should be able to use the kernel DRI support instead (the "radeon" driver).

----------

## plonka2000

I just dont get why you need to have an AGP card in order to get it running properly.

If I use the internal AGP driver in the driver, would that help (I was doi that before but I have since switched it to 'no' in my xorg.conf)?

I havnt tried it with any other particular kernel specific AGP settings other than how its setup now.

Do I need to turn off AGP support in my kernel for this to work?

----------

## Wedge_

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> I just dont get why you need to have an AGP card in order to get it running properly.
> 
> If I use the internal AGP driver in the driver, would that help (I was doi that before but I have since switched it to 'no' in my xorg.conf)?
> 
> I havnt tried it with any other particular kernel specific AGP settings other than how its setup now.
> ...

 

As far as I know, the driver should support PCI cards, so you shouldn't have to have an AGP card. I'm just wondering if it's getting confused because you have AGP support enabled in the kernel but don't have an AGP card. If you have a PCI card, disabling AGP support in the kernel shouldn't matter anyway, so I think it'd be worth trying. I don't think the internal AGP setting matters much when you don't have an AGP card.

----------

## plonka2000

Oh right well I see where you're going.

How do I disable AGP support?

Do I need to re-compile the whole kernel for that?

EDIT: Also, could you please advise me as to what command I would use to do this?

----------

## blossa

Merging the ATI-driver went ok BUT when I try to rebuild the kernel with 'make && make modules_install' the process stops after:

```
Kernel: arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage is ready

Building modules, stage 2.

MODPOST
```

The cursur keeps on blinking and the keyboard works.

I have a MSI Master2FAR and 2xOpteron.

Any ideas?

Thnx in advance!

/Anders

----------

## Wedge_

@plonka2000: OK, start by cd'ing to your kernel source dir with "cd /usr/src/linux". Then run "make menuconfig", and find the "Device drivers -> Character devices -> /dev/agpgart (AGP support)" setting. Disable it by highlighting it and pressing "n". Then hit ESC until you get back to the top level menu. Hit ESC again, and say yes when it asks you if you want to save your config. Then run "make && make modules_install" to compile everything. Once that's done, do "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<whatever name you want>" (make sure /boot is mounted first  :Smile: ), and update your bootloaders configuration file with a new entry for this kernel. Then reboot and select the new kernel from the menu, emerge the drivers again after it's done booting, and see if things are any better.

@blossa: does it do that every time you try it? You could try cleaning up the kernel source dir and compiling again: 

```
cp .config config

make mrproper

cp config .config

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install
```

----------

## plonka2000

Ok well I've done all that and I'm gonna reboot now.

KDE has been kind enough (it seems) to update my bootloader for me.  :Smile: 

----------

## plonka2000

Well I've rebooted and still no change.

The only thing I noticed that is different was there was an error when starting up stating that 'sis_agp' could not be loaded... But I guess that shows AGP is disabled.

For some reason however there is still no change in anything otherwise.

I tried setting the 'UseInternalAGPGART' option to yes and no. no change.

 :Question: 

----------

## blossa

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> @blossa: does it do that every time you try it? You could try cleaning up the kernel source dir and compiling again: 
> 
> ```
> cp .config config
> 
> ...

 

No success... It seems to me like it stops AFTER the last module in .config. Is it possible to see a log of the process and if, how do I do it?

a few days ago the process went fine so I guess it has something to do with the kernel-patch submitted with the ATI-driver.

/Anders

----------

## Wedge_

@plonka2000: Are you still seeing the AGP errors in your log and dmesg output? 

At this point I think you might be better off trying the kernel radeon driver instead. Have you used it before? If not I can tell you how to set it up.

@blossa: you can view the actual commands by doing "export KBUILD_VERBOSE=1" before running "make && make modules_install". That should allow you to see which command it's hanging on.

----------

## plonka2000

Hi,

Here is the end of the dmesg log:

```
Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected SiS 651 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xdc000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 1 AGPv2 devices

AGP: Insufficent amount of AGP devices found

[fglrx:_r6x_CheckAGPCommand] *ERROR* query for AGP device capabilities failed

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8104 using kernel context 0

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8754 using kernel context 0
```

I was using the kernel driver before, but I didnt get any 3d support with that. I was hoping to get this going so that I could get 3d support.

Will the kernel radeon have 3d support and acceleration for a 9200 PCI?

EDIT: I've been checking out that firegl error... IS that at all relevant to whats going on? I dont have a firegl card... Just a 9200.

 :Question: 

----------

## plonka2000

Just thought I'd let you know, the aim of this particular PC is to go on my TV as a MythTV box and also to serve my web/ftp server.

The web/ftp part i'm working on but MythTV is causing me no end of problems... As far as I know, I need full radeon support in order to get MythTV running properly.

Do you have any idea if this is true?

Again thanks for all your help.

----------

## Wedge_

The FireGL stuff appears because the ATI Linux driver originally started out only supporting the highend FireGL cards. They adapted it for Radeons afterwards, since they're somewhat similar. firegl_unlock will just be an internal function name. 

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> Will the kernel radeon have 3d support and acceleration for a 9200 PCI? 

 

It should do.

----------

## plonka2000

Would you suggest I just use the kernel driver then and see how I fare with that?

I'm pretty sure I had it setup before, but I'll be very grateful if you could tell me how to do it?

Thanks for assistance.

EDIT: Here is my old xorg.conf using the kernel driver.

Could you have a look over it for me?

http://plonka2000.homelinux.com/linux/xorg.conf.old01

----------

## Wedge_

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> Would you suggest I just use the kernel driver then and see how I fare with that? 

 

It'd probably be less trouble, especially if you had it going before. It shouldn't be too hard to get it set up again. Start by unmerging the ati-drivers (emerge -C ati-drivers) and unloading the fglrx module (rmmod fglrx). Then go back into the kernel config, and enable the "Device drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" setting. Once you've done that, a list of cards should appear. Select the "ATI Radeon" option (as a module), then exit the config program (remember to save the changes), recompile and reboot. After that, copy your old xorg.conf back over the current one, load the "radeon" module, and you should be ready to go. Your config looks fine, but you might want to change the default colour depth to 16-bit for some extra speed. There are also various driver options you can set - see "man radeon" for the list.

----------

## plonka2000

Thanks for that.

I'm pretty sure those are still compiled into my kernel already... As thats how the recommended setup is. All I (should) need to do in that case is swap over the xorg.conf files and restart X.

Also do you know of anywhere in particular where I could find any advice on running MythTV on Gentoo? I've been bouncing around these forums for months and it seems this will never be setup...  :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> Also do you know of anywhere in particular where I could find any advice on running MythTV on Gentoo? I've been bouncing around these forums for months and it seems this will never be setup... 

 

I don't know of anything offhand. I've never done anything with it myself, so I can't really help either  :Sad: 

----------

## plonka2000

Well thanks very much for your help Wedge_, you've been a great help in helping me get closer to the root of this.  :Smile: 

I think I'll keep working on it a bit more before I revert back to the kernel driver though.  :Smile: 

Also, I will continue on the road of Linux enlightenment and the journey to make the perfect MythTV PC...  :Smile: 

Thanks for all your help.

----------

## Wedge_

If you're going to keep trying to get the ATI driver working, you might want to check you don't have the kernel driver compiled in, or loaded as a module. It can cause problems with the ATI driver if it's loaded at the same time.

----------

## Sfpiano

I'm trying to get the ati drivers working for my 9800 pro, with no luck. When I run startx I says Error Caught Signal 11. I've read over the faq and it says to comment out the line xtrap in the modules section, but the phrase 'xtrap' doesn't appear in my xorg.conf file. Strangely enough all I have to do to get X working again is to change the line

Driver "fglrx" to Driver "ati", and everything loads correctly.

----------

## Wedge_

The xtrap thing isn't the only cause of that problem. Have you checked if you built Xorg with any of USE flags "hardened" "dlloader" and "static"?

----------

## Sfpiano

I checked, none of them are there. Also, in the log file it outputs, it seems to load everything correctly until it hits the driver.

----------

## plonka2000

hi again,

For some reason I cant get my sis_agp back up again.

I've recompiled the kernel with all the options back to how they were but for some reason I still get the error during startup telling me that sis_agp could not be loaded...   :Confused: 

Is there something important/obvious I'm missing here?

Since I'm using a PCI card, and since the error is coming from my /etc/modules.autoload.d file I've commented out the entry.

Now the system boots without the error but I do wonder.

Is there not some way to make some sort of 'virtual' AGP port that kinda points to my PCI 9200 instead?

----------

## alienvenom

I'm running kernel 2.6.10-r5. With the latest ati-drivers instsalled correctly (I've checked just about every tutorial, checked glxinfo, dmesg and Xorg's log) I get frequent lockups. Direct rendering is enabled, and everything (in my opinion) should be alright. I have a Radeon Mobility 9200 with 64MB of VRAM.

Using the default radeon ones built into Xorg, however, does NOT cause it freeze. When it does freeze (usually after leaving the screensavers run for a long time) my entire system locks up. I can't use the keyboard or mouse.

Has anyone experienced such problems? Does anyone have any ideas how to fix it?Last edited by alienvenom on Thu Jan 20, 2005 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> hi again,
> 
> For some reason I cant get my sis_agp back up again.
> 
> I've recompiled the kernel with all the options back to how they were but for some reason I still get the error during startup telling me that sis_agp could not be loaded...  
> ...

 

When you were recompiling your kernel, did you set SiS AGP support as builtin rather than a module? If you did the module won't load but AGP should still be enabled. As I said though, it shouldn't be required.

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> Is there not some way to make some sort of 'virtual' AGP port that kinda points to my PCI 9200 instead?

 

Doubt it. AFAIK the driver should handle PCI cards. The problem here is that it's not doing that for some reason. 

@alienvenom: several people have had this kind of problem, but I don't think anyone has managed to work out exactly what's happening. If I were you I'd just keep using the "radeon" driver...

----------

